# Bringing it all together



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Aliment Pharmacol Ther 2003 Jan;17(2):175-84Psychiatry, psychotherapy and gastroenterology - bringing it all together.Stern JM.St Mark's Hospital, Harrow, Middlesex, UK.In this review, some aspects of functional gastrointestinal disorders are described, with particular reference to psychiatric and psychological features. Seven syndromes or conditions, which may present not uncommonly in a gastroenterology clinic, are identified and clarified. Thereafter, the roles of a psychiatrist and other mental health professionals (psychotherapists, psychologists) within gastroenterology are described, with particular reference to what an integrated service may offer.


----------

